# Need some furry friends



## AzroWolf (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey, new here and I'm looking for some furry gamers on PC and Xbox.

You don't even need to be a gamer, just someone to talk to.

My account names on both Xbox and  steam is AndroidFever, I even have Skype and Kik so add me of you want, my Skype is AndroidFever and Kik is AzroWolf.

Feel free to add me and talk to me, ask me any questions

(Also don't judge me for my age)


----------



## modfox (Jul 10, 2016)

feel free add me on steam
Steam Community :: Vexús the fox
or on skype
on skype i am arcticman700 or modfox


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 10, 2016)

modfox said:


> feel free add me on steam
> Steam Community :: Vexús the fox
> or on skype
> on skype i am arcticman700 or modfox


Thanks I'll be sure to add you


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 10, 2016)

<--- Definitely a Furry gamer.

My Skype is Yakamaru89, same for Steam. If it interests you.


----------



## FakBaba (Jul 13, 2016)

add me if you want to :'3
xbox(i play on "one")ShadowDark56
steam:malababa


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 13, 2016)

My steam is always up if you'd be interested c: Steam Community :: Tesla
skype and steam should be on my page


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

AzroWolf said:


> Hey, new here and I'm looking for some furry gamers on PC and Xbox.
> 
> You don't even need to be a gamer, just someone to talk to.
> 
> ...


I wold play Minecraft with you, but my Java doesn't work.
We could talk somewhere though.
Do you play Agar.io?


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> I wold play Minecraft with you, but my Java doesn't work.
> We could talk somewhere though.
> Do you play Agar.io?


 sorry I only own minecraft on the Xbox but I would like to play agar.io with you


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Okay whats your Agar.io name?


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

I wouldn't judge you by your age, you're a year older than me.


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Okay whats your Agar.io name?


AndroidFever


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

We can do that tomorrow.


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 13, 2016)

cool


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

A'aight!


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

Let's talk on FurAffinity.
Tommorow.


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 13, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> Let's talk on FurAffinity.
> Tommorow.


Kk


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 13, 2016)

K


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

FakBaba said:


> add me if you want to :'3
> xbox(i play on "one")ShadowDark56
> steam:malababa


ill add you on steam when i get to it


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> My steam is always up if you'd be interested c: Steam Community :: Tesla
> skype and steam should be on my page


ill add you on steam when i get to it


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 14, 2016)

What's your FA name?


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> What's your FA name?


?


----------



## nevlaar_collie (Jul 14, 2016)

AzroWolf said:


> ?


FurAffinity
Not furaffinity _forums_, FurAffinity


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> FurAffinity
> Not furaffinity _forums_, FurAffinity


Don't have one


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

nevlaar_collie said:


> What's your FA name?


git one now just search for AzroWolf, you'll find me


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


HEYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

HIGH FIVE


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> HIGH FIVE


*HIGH FIVES YOU*


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

*RUNS AROUND YELLING* YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> *RUNS AROUND YELLING* YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


*STANDS THERE WATCHING YOU WITH A WIDE EYE EXPRESSION*


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> *RUNS AROUND YELLING* YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


well then i think i just made a friend........ *RUNS AROUND WITH YOU YELLING* YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY I GOT A NEW FRIEND YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> YYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY I GOT A NEW FRIEND YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYY


BEST FRIENDS FOREVER!!!!


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

*RUNS AROUND WITH AZRO* BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> *RUNS AROUND WITH AZRO* BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


*TRIES TO DO THE SAME BUT TRIPS AND FALLS*


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

*DOSENT REALISE AZRO FELL OVER TRIPS OVER AZRO*


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> *DOSENT REALISE AZRO FELL OVER TRIPS OVER AZRO*


*STARTS LAUGHING OUT LOUD*


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

*ALSO STARTS LAUGHING* (WHY DIDTHIS TURN INTO A RP HAHAHA)


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> *ALSO STARTS LAUGHING* (WHY DIDTHIS TURN INTO A RP HAHAHA)


i have no clue but it was fun


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

IT REALLY WAS LOL


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> IT REALLY WAS LOL


got kik?


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

NO HAVE YOU GOT SKYPE


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> NO HAVE YOU GOT SKYPE


YEAH I HAVE SKYPE!


----------



## nessgamer159 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello! I've also been looking for some furry friends!!! o(^◇^)o


----------



## lockaboss (Jul 14, 2016)

AzroWolf said:


> YEAH I HAVE SKYPE


ADD ME MY NAME IS SUPER SMEXY


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 14, 2016)

nessgamer159 said:


> Hello! I've also been looking for some furry friends!!! o(^◇^)o


You're in luck, I'm your new friend!


----------



## nessgamer159 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yay!!!!!!


----------



## FakBaba (Jul 15, 2016)

cAN I BE UR FRIEND :'3
all of you :'D


----------



## Awf (Jul 22, 2016)

My steam is Steam Community :: Trump did nothing wrong
My Xbox live is FilthyPrankd
If you want my skype I will give it to you in a private conversation because its my IRL name


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 22, 2016)

lockaboss said:


> ADD ME MY NAME IS SUPER SMEXY



The unquenchable thirst is real


----------



## AzroWolf (Jul 22, 2016)

Awf said:


> My steam is Steam Community :: Trump did nothing wrong
> My Xbox live is FilthyPrankd
> If you want my skype I will give it to you in a private conversation because its my IRL name


I'll add you on Skype just message never privately


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Aug 8, 2016)

Would I suffice as a friend? I am called Megajoulan pretty much everywhere except for Kik. I made that account when I was little and didn't have a good name. I think I'm called 'jolanml' or something there


----------



## Kayako (Sep 27, 2016)

I am on Steam as mspurji.  Happy to have more friends, if you like!


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Sep 27, 2016)

Kayako said:


> I am on Steam as mspurji.  Happy to have more friends, if you like!



I cannot seem to find you using that search term. Would you mind giving a link to your profile?


----------



## Kayako (Sep 27, 2016)

QueenMegajoulan said:


> I cannot seem to find you using that search term. Would you mind giving a link to your profile?


Steam Community :: Purji


----------



## QueenMegajoulan (Sep 27, 2016)

Kayako said:


> Steam Community :: Purji



Thank you kindly~


----------



## real time strategist (Sep 27, 2016)

if you search Le Fishy on steam my friends all have been able to find it (if you can't its the one with the chaos marine) I mostly enjoy RTS's but i'm up for mostly anything


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 28, 2016)

lol, same age


----------



## AzroWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

Dino_Nerd said:


> PM me and I'll share contact info and all that jazz, always nice to have someone to talk to.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't judge me for being old...


I got many old friends, I won't judge


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 7, 2016)

My tag for Xbox is GhosTmaus if your interested! I also have a ton of accounts on various sites, just ask if you want. Nice to meet you!


----------



## AzroWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> lol, same age


Cool


----------

